# Scotish Roll on Lemo II



## Alex (2/10/15)

*Scotish Roll on Lemo II*
by ParadoxicallyCool · 5 hours ago

*Coil*





Simple, 26Ga kanthal build, 3mm, 7 wraps, 1ohm... made this in a hurry.
*scotish roll wick*




build and insert as explained by cheesebanana in his video , you don't have to waste as much cotton as he did in the video, i get away with dividing the cotton pad into equal parts at the first step,
*Cutting the wick 1*




Cut the cotton really close, I make the bottom blade of the sissors touch the lip of the juice well.

*Cutting the wick 2*




Then i cut the wick in an angle like so... i noticed that when i cut the wick flat, the top part doesn't reach the juice well...
*Dry wick*




the wick should barely touch the juice well when dry... the fibers will get longer when you saturate with juice.
*Add Juice.*




*Finishing wick *




Sometimes after saturating the wick the fibers get a bit too long... trim them up, it was good enough here and i just let it be.

*finishing wick 2*




kinda comb/brush the fibers with the tip of the bottle or pipette, push them inwards to clear the juice channels 

*Finished wick 2*




Screw the first part of the chimney, then insert a blue screw driver (or something similar) and push the wick off the walls of the chimney (towards the coils) leave juice wells clear.
*Complete assembly and enjoy.*




Gear used: Sony NEX-6, 50mm f1.8 lens + extension tubes (shots taken at f11 +). Cheap yongnuo external flash (YN560-II). Quick editing and exporting: Adobe lightroom.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...how_i_wick_my_lemo_ii_with_the_scottish_roll/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------

